# Wood You Believe



## rdabpenman (May 27, 2013)

These are made totally out of wood?

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04239Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04237Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04240Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04238Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04241Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04242Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04244Custom.jpg[/URL]
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/DSC04243Custom.jpg


----------



## longbeard (May 28, 2013)

That took some talent and time. WOW


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2013)

Looks like Kenbo's next project. LOL Very cool.


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks like Kenbo's next project. LOL Very cool.



:haha2::whs::iagree:


----------



## healeydays (May 28, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Bigg081 (May 28, 2013)

DKMD said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Kenbo's next project. LOL Very cool.
> ...



Agreed! Let the peer pressure begin


----------

